# Rena xp3 filter



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

HI everyone, HAPPY NEW YEAR and GUNG HAY FAT CHOY!!

I have a used Rena XP3 filter been sitting for the last 2 or 3 years with the black sponges in each of the tray and those little media rings in them (white cylinders used to breed bacteria). It had a little bit of old water in the unit. Should i replace the sponges and the those white rings? and how should i clean the inside of the unit? OR do i even need to clean the inside of the unit(doesnt look dirty) and change the sponges?

Sould i change the piping as well and if so, is it just a mater of buying the rubber tubing form a hardware store?

Thanks


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i think warm water and even some salt should do the trick and rinse the sponges well or replace them since they are not too expensive


----------

